# CMHR THANKSGIVING TRIBUTE



## Marty (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a CMHR Thanksgiving Tribute to honor our foster care givers


----------



## SilverDollar (Nov 30, 2008)

That was really beautiful, Marty and brought tears to my eyes. Thank you to everyone who volunteers for CMHR, in whatever way. It is truly a labor of love to provide a foster home.




One day I hope to join the foster home family, when space and time permits. Blessings to you all and have a wonderful holiday season!

~Rebecca


----------

